# Ace of Diamonds



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think Ace is putting on some weight and is really starting to calm down. We've had her for over 3 weeks already. Here are a couple pictures from a day ago.  Hoping to have her bred by the end of this month!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Love her! She's so cool looking


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see her kids. She has color pretty close up in her lines, and we are going to breed her to our paint buck.  So that will be fun. Teflon had 2 traditionals bred to a paint doe...so we'll see what he does with Ace!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous ! Lots of luck with her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

I want the goat in your avatar pic lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's Leaning Tree Doodle Dandi.  She is sired by the same buck as this doe Ace. Tim (Tenacross) has a couple does sired by him too. CSB Gauge's G-Force is his name by Gauge. Dandi has 77 points and has been a blast to show this summer.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

She is really coming along! Is it me or does she get longer an longer?! She looks really great Crossroads! I can't wait to see babies either!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey! She is super long.  I think her and Teflon kids are going to be eye catchers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a LONG girl! as with the rest of your goats, she's gorgeous!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you both.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks great! Nice work!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber.  Seems like she's really gaining fast now.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous! I love how long bodied she is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really nice  Glad she is calming down.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  She is, I'm glad to see it as I don't like it when I have a goat that is not happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures from yesterday. Finally got some of her set up! She's still a little flighty, but she leads well. I can very slowly (and with the lowest energy I can manage) walk up to her in the field. That's huge progress! 

I think we have a March 19th due date. Yay!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's really starting to look great now with more weight on.  I knew she would as I saw her when she was pretty young and she looked great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a pretty pretty girl!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's really starting to look great now with more weight on.  I knew she would as I saw her when she was pretty young and she looked great.


How long does it usually take with free choice alfalfa and a good graining program do you find it takes for them to really start putting on weight?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A good 3 weeks before even slight improvement was seen with this one... If she wasn't so nervous and picky about eating, she probably would have gained more faster. She has free fed alfalfa and grain... but hardly eats anything. 

Now Liberty on the other hand has been taken off alfalfa and is getting very little grain as she has a weight problem. She's been on a diet for a looong time.... these pictures were taken yesterday... poor goat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy, Liberty does need a diet for sure! :ROFL:

Good to know it can take a while before you can see weight put on..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know what else to do to get some weight off!! I can't find her ribs and she has way to much extra behind her elbows....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe just plain ol grass hay? She could be such an easy keeper that you need to limit it, too... Or take her for runs on the tread mill


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to limit even grass hay for one of our does. She gets 1/4 flakes of bermuda, a couple hand fulls of alfalfa pellets and a little grain for a treat. Shes also bred. 

I'd limit everything she gets. It takes a long time to get weight off them. Daily jogs would help too


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh geez.... even grass hay? That's one very easy keeper! I wish my whole herd kept weight on like Liberty does. 

Unless I keep her all by herself, I can't limit her *that* much!! I think an exercise program would be best for her.  When she does get to eat grain she scarfs it down faster than all the others and then helps eat theirs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah even grass hay. I like her for that but it makes it hard to feed her pen mates good. So she has to eat alone lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow.... yeah that would be tough. It's hard to limit hay unless they are separated. Just telling them they are on a diet doesn't seem to work too well... LOL.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You should see sugar! Three days into her "pre breeding" diet she broke into the feed room and gorged her self on chicken feed and goat feed. She ended up almost dying from bloat that night... we had to tube her and removed an esophageal blockage. But now my feed roomnis certainly goat proof. Both had just been refilled so i weighed to see how much she had eaten. 10lbs altogether!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good grief!!!!  Glad you didn't loose her!


----------

